# lap ext lymph node dissection



## mireya77 (Sep 30, 2011)

I need help with a code please:

Robot assisted lap pelvic lymph node dissection (extended including external iliac, internal iliac, obturator, common iliac lymph node chain)

The doc selected 38571. Does this include all of these nodes?


----------



## cgallimore (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, CPT 38571 is for laparoscopy, surgical; with bilateral total pelvic lymphadenectomy. So all those nodes are included.


----------

